# Questions about installing FreeBSD



## starsoheil (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello
i have a few question for Free BSD .
Please help me to this question.
where is etc/rc.conf in free bsd dvd ?
what ran X11 automatically when booting freeBSD ?
what install hardware driver in setup process of free BSD ?
what change packages are automatically installed on free bsd setup process ?
I'm working with KDE .


----------



## vermaden (Mar 12, 2010)

Download PC-BSD 8.0 from http://pcbsd.org ...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

starsoheil said:
			
		

> where is etc/rc.conf in free bsd dvd ?


Why?!? You don't need it.


> what ran X11 automatically when booting freeBSD ?


Handbook: Chapter 5 The X Window System



> what install hardware driver in setup process of free BSD ?


It doesn't.



> what change packages are automatically installed on free bsd setup process ?


None.

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## Beastie (Mar 12, 2010)

starsoheil said:
			
		

> where is etc/rc.conf in free bsd dvd ?


Nowhere. All you have in the source code and base system, on a disc1/DVD or system disk is a /etc/*defaults/*rc.conf. It's tar-ed and stored in the src and base directories.



			
				starsoheil said:
			
		

> what ran X11 automatically when booting freeBSD ?


Are you asking how to run a window manager when FreeBSD boots? If that's the case you have to use a Display Manager. Check the handbook for more information.



			
				starsoheil said:
			
		

> what install hardware driver in setup process of free BSD ?


Supported hardware is listed here. Execute dmesg to see what hardware is being recognized on your machine, or press scroll-lock and use the up/down arrows to read the setup startup messages. Some module device drivers must be started and configured by adding entries to /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf.



			
				starsoheil said:
			
		

> what change packages are automatically installed on free bsd setup process ?


Packages and ports are third-party applications. The FreeBSD setup doesn't install any of them unless you check them inside sysinstall.
But it's better to install these after the setup is completed. Again check the handbook.


----------



## starsoheil (Mar 13, 2010)

hello 
thank you
i want to customize FreeBSD installation DVD for other users in my city . 
i want to after install freeBSD automatically after boot start X11 (With KDE).
i want to KDE and other Packages install from DVD automatically without need to selection by users .
i went to make like PC-BSD . i read FreeBSD HandBook completely but i'm not found this questions .
excuse me, because my english language is bad .


----------



## wonslung (Mar 13, 2010)

starsoheil said:
			
		

> hello
> thank you
> i want to customize FreeBSD installation DVD for other users in my city .
> i want to after install freeBSD automatically after boot start X11 (With KDE).
> ...





There are a couple ways you could do this.

you could write a script to use the pkg_add system to install everything you want.

or

you could use ports (this is much slower but i'm a big fan of ports and use it for almost everything)

or, you could create your own FreeBSD install dvd but i have no idea how this would be done...it won't be easy.


----------

